# COPD, Asthma and Allergic Rhinitis coding



## konetain (May 13, 2009)

Any suggestions for combining codes for COPD, Asthma and Allergic Rhinitis?  Can I code 493.00 and 493.20 both?  Or do these combine into a single code?


----------

